# Mac in Lillyland and All Ages, All Races, All Sexes Review for WOC



## DaniCakes (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey girls,

I recently went to Mac and picked up a few things  I thought would look great on my skin tone. The video is below. Hope you enjoy. 

And forgive me for the messed up pallette, I won't be depotting anymore. Lession learned. Enjoy.

YouTube - danibouldon's Channel


----------



## erica_1020 (Jan 9, 2010)

I bought Optimistic Orange as well and can;t wait to wear it as I have never worn cream blush.  Also picked up painterly paint pot from permanent line


----------



## iadorepretty (Jan 9, 2010)

Glad you started this thread! 

I stopped in Nordies yesterday on my way home from work and picked up Florida & Joie-de-Vivre from MAC in Lillyland. I normally don't do creme blushes, but i tried these on at the counter and instantly fell in love. i passed on Optimistic Orange, just because i already have NARS Taj Mahal & MAC's Devil, didn't think this could add anything to my stash. And So Sweet, So Easy did nothing for me. I probably will go back and get the Pearlmatte Face Powder.

I decided not to get anything from the All Ages/Races/Sexes collection yesterday, I want to think about exactly what I need. Right now, the only things that caught my eye were Empowered l/s, Liquer l/g and Spirit & Soul l/g


----------



## Fabulous&Fierce (Jan 9, 2010)

I really want to try the creme blushes but I'd have to order online and Im not sure how they'd look on an nc50


----------



## gabi03 (Jan 10, 2010)

all i got was optimistic orange, its so gorgeous. the mua taught me a trick to get it looking natural. Take a tissue, swipe it in the pan. Then take your blush brush and swipe the product from the tissue, then apply to the face. That gave me the most natural looking orange flush, and for a more intense look, reapply.


----------



## doomkitteh (Jan 10, 2010)

Is the texture of the creme blushes the same as regular blushcremes? I have one in Cheery and really dislike the texture, but I like the look of the Florida blush.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 10, 2010)

For me, both collections are womp womp womp. The products are either colors I'm not interested in, or have suitable and better dupes.


----------



## iadorepretty (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doomkitteh* 

 
_Is the texture of the creme blushes the same as regular blushcremes? I have one in Cheery and really dislike the texture, but I like the look of the Florida blush._

 
the texture of these blushes is better than the regular creme blushes. i'm not a big fan of the regular blushes either


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 11, 2010)

Optimistic orange looks great with All's Good on top.  I swatched in store today and it was a surprisingly nice combo.  Other than that I think the neutral eye shadows that came out with this collection are very nice.  I couldn't find any of the neutral shadows in that mid tone range that looked as nice as Cross-Cultural on my skin tone from the permanent line.  The difference is the perm. line has a lot of ashy kinds of neutrals, this one is more neutral to warm.  I LOVE Showstopper, but I never liked it enough to buy a whole quad just for that one color.  This way I get to the point quite quickly.  I already have Liqueur lipgloss and want another, but I should hold back.  I just got Spirit and Soul instead.  It's like my lips but better in a lip gloss.  One of the better brown glosses that have come out IMO.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jan 12, 2010)

passed on lillyland...im still on my neutral color kick...which meant i should have cleaned house of all races, all sexes, etc...but that didn't interest me either...im really excited about the collections in february and beyond!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 12, 2010)

So far I've been circling Optimistic Orange like a bird of prey, should I get it if i have Devil already? I mean it's a cream that gives a natural flush...? And Florida too!? I have Azalea already. 

And as for AAARAS collection, I've never had the opportunity to see 5N so I investigated and got it! It's a nice soft, muted rose-brown. Good deal. And needed blot powder so got that too.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 12, 2010)

I bought Banshee,Showstopper and Cross-Cultural shadows from AA,AR,AS and I love them! I also bought Spirit and Soul which is shimmery, but subtle. It brightens up my face. 

I skipped Lillyland but the Specktra influence is making me want to buy Florida. I'm fighting it, though. I have sorta fallen out of love with blush. I play up my eyes and lips more now. It is a pretty color though and I do love hot pink. I'm torn.


----------



## doomkitteh (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks. I'll check them out when this collection is out in the UK then. I see everyone else is interested in Florida too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadorepretty* 

 
_the texture of these blushes is better than the regular creme blushes. i'm not a big fan of the regular blushes either_


----------



## VAQTPIE (Jan 13, 2010)

I B2M for Liqueur and 5N from All Ages, All Races, All Sexes.  I'm going to go back and check out the eyeshadows and BPB's when I have more time to look and try them out(the store was extremely busy this past weekend).  

From MAC in Lillyland, I picked up Obviously Orange because I don't have anything like it (I don't have NARS Taj Mahal...yet) and I may get Joie-de-Vivre when I go back.  I felt like the lip gelee's were super glittery and the pearlmatte e/s was...meh.


----------



## DaniCakes (Jan 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VAQTPIE* 

 
_I B2M for Liqueur and 5N from All Ages, All Races, All Sexes. I'm going to go back and check out the eyeshadows and BPB's when I have more time to look and try them out(the store was extremely busy this past weekend). 

From MAC in Lillyland, I picked up Obviously Orange because I don't have anything like it (I don't have NARS Taj Mahal...yet) and I may get Joie-de-Vivre when I go back. I felt like the lip gelee's were super glittery and the pearlmatte e/s was...meh._

 
The Mac on Oak street in Chicago wouldn't let me back to Mac my containers for anything in the new collections. Lucky you. I spent way too much over two days and only got like 2 old things from the perm collection. I'm jealous. I passed on the lip gelles too because they were super glittery and unless it's halloween I will not alk around with a bunch of glitter on my lips. Uhmmmm well I think pinkarat has some glitter. So....that's not true lol. I got the pearlmatte and you have to use the fresco rose paint pot to get the colors to show up. It's okay.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 13, 2010)

When the collections are, released here in the UK, I'd like to get both Florida and Optimistic Orange but I think I'll just get the orange as I have a few Bobbi Brown sheer cheek tints that I've not used yet. I did want the other French sounding one (can't remember the name), but I think I can do without it.

I also wanted All's Good but a friend talked me out of it, I need to see it in person before I decide. Nothing else has made me sit up from All Races ... though.

I'll be layering powder blushes onto the blushcremes. Sunbasque and Gingerly would look nice over Optimistic Orange.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 13, 2010)

the blushes from Lillyland look nice, but I'll pass


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jan 13, 2010)

All Races is wayyyyy to cool for my taste. I skipped both collections. there's nothing really unique about any of it. Although "a pop of color" will be a big spring trend .. which is were lillyland might come in handy. 


blahhhhhhh


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 13, 2010)

I swatched everything---I liked all of the lip products. I only brought the Pearlmatte face powder, but I took it back. It looked great in the store, but I looked crazy at home.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 13, 2010)

The only things that I'm interested in MAC in Lillyland is both Lush & Bright and Preppy Lipgelees while from AA, AR, AS I'm only interested in Liqueur l/g, Naked Frost, Myself l/s and All's Good bpb.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 13, 2010)

I *might* get Liqueur.  Everything else is a pass -- especially those new lipgelees.


----------



## iadorepretty (Jan 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaniCakes* 

 
_The Mac on Oak street in Chicago wouldn't let me back to Mac my containers for anything in the new collections. Lucky you. I spent way too much over two days and only got like 2 old things from the perm collection. I'm jealous. I passed on the lip gelles too because they were super glittery and unless it's halloween I will not alk around with a bunch of glitter on my lips. Uhmmmm well I think pinkarat has some glitter. So....that's not true lol. I got the pearlmatte and you have to use the fresco rose paint pot to get the colors to show up. It's okay._

 
thanks for posting this! i was planning on going there to B2M for the lipglosses in this collection tomorrow. now i know not to even waste my time.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 14, 2010)

I know that B2M varies from store to store, but sometimes they don't let you do it if it's not a lipglass or a regular shadow (once I tried to B2M for a pan shadow which is cheaper than the pot and I couldn't).  Usually for my locations, you can B2M for LE collections only if nothing about the packaging or presentation of the product is different.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 14, 2010)

I love blush so much I can't believe I have yet to get a cream blush. New formula = heaven sent (at least so I've heard).


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Jan 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaniCakes* 

 
_The Mac on Oak street in Chicago wouldn't let me back to Mac my containers for anything in the new collections. Lucky you. I spent way too much over two days and only got like 2 old things from the perm collection. I'm jealous. I passed on the lip gelles too because they were super glittery and unless it's halloween I will not alk around with a bunch of glitter on my lips. Uhmmmm well I think pinkarat has some glitter. So....that's not true lol. I got the pearlmatte and you have to use the fresco rose paint pot to get the colors to show up. It's okay._

 
I purchased the Optimistic Orange since I did not receive it in gratis... However I did get in gratis Resort Life lip gelee and Florida I believe... Not too impressed with the glittery lip gelees either, but when women come up to the counter they are falling in love with them. I also got the pearlmatte shadow in gratis, and will probably give that away because I do not like the pasty looking colors...

But the All Ages collection took my money... All's Good is one of the best blushes we have came out with yet. I got everything from the WOC side of the collection and got all the lip products period... I also made samples of the pigment at the counter, and I like them...

View my haul at www.youtube.com/AlexandraBond... or @ YouTube - HUGE MAC Cosmetics & Whole Foods Market Haul!!! (My 1st Haul video)


----------



## doomkitteh (Jan 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_New formula = heaven sent (at least so I've heard)._

 
I hope so. The old formula's like sticky play-do.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jan 18, 2010)

I pretty much plan to get all the shadows from All Ages except for Showstopper because I have it already and love.  Its a great color for the crease or outer V.  I reach for it often

Passing on the pigments because they didnt jump out at me.

Question about Banshee eye shadow.  Are there any dupes that you know of?  I don't really like lustres and will pass if there is a dupe.  I heard that Style Snob might be similar.  Anyone know?


----------



## bad girl glam (Jan 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadorepretty* 

 
_Glad you started this thread! 

I stopped in Nordies yesterday on my way home from work and picked up Florida & Joie-de-Vivre from MAC in Lillyland. I normally don't do creme blushes, but i tried these on at the counter and instantly fell in love. i passed on Optimistic Orange, just because i already have NARS Taj Mahal & MAC's Devil, didn't think this could add anything to my stash. And So Sweet, So Easy did nothing for me. I probably will go back and get the Pearlmatte Face Powder.

I decided not to get anything from the All Ages/Races/Sexes collection yesterday, I want to think about exactly what I need. Right now, the only things that caught my eye were Empowered l/s, Liquer l/g and Spirit & Soul l/g_

 
i might try the blush too, but i just checked your blog and after looking at your pics for the Love Lace collection, i am going to pick up those colors! thanks!


----------



## iadorepretty (Jan 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bad girl glam* 

 
_i might try the blush too, but i just checked your blog and after looking at your pics for the Love Lace collection, i am going to pick up those colors! thanks!_

 
glad you found it helpful. i seriously underestimated the Love Lace collection. Hypnotizing is also a very beautiful color from this collection.

i ended up getting several things from the All Ages/Races/Sexes. again i underestimated this collection. i really wasn't feeling the eyeshadows from the collection until my favorite MUA at the Nordies counter did a look for me with them. don't sleep on these colors...they are FABULOUS! 

i wound up getting all the shadows except Showstopper cuz i've got a lot of browns like it already. i also picked up Myself l/s, Equality l/s, Empowered l/s, Liquer l/g, Glamour For All l/g and All's Good bpb.


----------



## iadorepretty (Jan 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_ 
Question about Banshee eye shadow.  Are there any dupes that you know of?  I don't really like lustres and will pass if there is a dupe.  I heard that Style Snob might be similar.  Anyone know?_

 
Banshee is more mauve/pinkish and has silver glitter (it's not a glitter bomb though, the glitter is really small). Style Snob is more brown and there is no glitter in it.


----------



## Mode.Reine (Jan 18, 2010)

I got optimistic orange which I'm totally in love with, I plan to go back for Florida and Joie-De-Vie. I'm also going to pick up comfort because of all the good reviews on here. It'll be my first MSF so i'm excited!! I previously got All's Good beauty powder but ended up finding that it didn't do anything for my skintone NC40..so I returned it..


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 18, 2010)

What are you guys using to apply the creme blushes?  If you are using a brush, which one?  Thanks.


----------



## Prototype83 (Jan 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_What are you guys using to apply the creme blushes? If you are using a brush, which one? Thanks._

 
I apply the product with my fingers first and then blend it out with a brush (I use either the 109 or the 168).  I prefer to do it that way because when I apply with my fingers alone, the product doesn't really show up on my cheeks....and if I dip the brush directly into the blush, those little black specks show up which I can't stand lol

I ended up buying Joie-de-Vivre and Optimisticly Orange blushes.  I want Florida too, but I have Azalea.  Does anyone know if these two are very similar??  I need one of ya'll to talk me outta going back to MAC tomorrow lol!!

I also got Banshee e/s.  It's really pretty on top of Red Velvet s/s and Heritage Rouge p/g in the crease.


----------



## ambodidi (Jan 19, 2010)

*Prototype83*, just from the pics, Azalea seems to have more blue in it. I came close to buying that, but didn't. Florida looks a lot like Full Fuchsia IMO.


----------



## iadorepretty (Jan 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_What are you guys using to apply the creme blushes?  If you are using a brush, which one?  Thanks._

 
i use my 187 brush to apply it and stipple it on, then i use my 129 to blend it out.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 20, 2010)

So far I've been circling Optimistic Orange like a bird of prey, should I get it if i have Devil already? I mean it's a cream that gives a natural flush...? And Florida too!? I have Azalea already.


----------



## iadorepretty (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_So far I've been circling Optimistic Orange like a bird of prey, should I get it if i have Devil already? I mean it's a cream that gives a natural flush...? And Florida too!? I have Azalea already._

 
i've been debating the same thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i originally passed on Optimistic Orange because i have NARS Taj Mahal & MAC Devil; now i'm rethinking it. an MUA used it on me and it is a more natural flush, more like MAC Cantaloupe.

i have both Azalea & Florida. Florida is definitely more natural


----------



## j4lyphe (Jan 20, 2010)

What do u NW45 ladies think about 5N lipstick...I like it alot, I think it might be the plummy/pinky version to Touch lipstick which I like alot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks just like my bottom lip colour but better
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just wanted to know if i shud grab a bunch since I wasnt really into MAC when the N collection was launched and 5N made its first debut lol...Cuz I think it might become my everyday lippie since its so natural and Im tryin to phase more than just Chapstick into my daily routine as thats the only thing I wear to school lol The weekends are my makeup days


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_What do u NW45 ladies think about 5N lipstick...I like it alot, I think it might be the plummy/pinky version to Touch lipstick which I like alot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks just like my bottom lip colour but better
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just wanted to know if i shud grab a bunch since I wasnt really into MAC when the N collection was launched and 5N made its first debut lol...Cuz I think it might become my everyday lippie since its so natural and Im tryin to phase more than just Chapstick into my daily routine as thats the only thing I wear to school lol The weekends are my makeup days
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I like it a lawt (c) Forrest Gump


----------



## j4lyphe (Jan 21, 2010)

lol 2 HeavenLeiBlu


----------



## misha5150 (Jan 27, 2010)

I know I'm late but I just picked up Optimistic Orange and Florida cremeblushes today and I can't wait to play with them!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wanted Resort Life but they were sold out at both counters I went to so I will try to order it online. I also picked up Liqueur l/g, Showstopper e/s and Pincurl e/s. I thought that they were really nice especially Liqueur!!


----------



## GucciGirl (Jan 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FierceMrsButler* 

 
_I purchased the Optimistic Orange since I did not receive it in gratis... However I did get in gratis Resort Life lip gelee and Florida I believe... Not too impressed with the glittery lip gelees either, but when women come up to the counter they are falling in love with them. I also got the pearlmatte shadow in gratis, and will probably give that away because I do not like the pasty looking colors...

But the All Ages collection took my money... All's Good is one of the best blushes we have came out with yet. I got everything from the WOC side of the collection and got all the lip products period... I also made samples of the pigment at the counter, and I like them...

View my haul at www.youtube.com/AlexandraBond... or @ YouTube - HUGE MAC Cosmetics & Whole Foods Market Haul!!! (My 1st Haul video)_

 
 FYI.....This is my FAV Youtube Guru!!!!


----------



## GucciGirl (Jan 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_What are you guys using to apply the creme blushes? If you are using a brush, which one? Thanks._

 
I use my 131 and love it!!!


----------



## Soundclash (Jan 30, 2010)

I picked up Optimistic orange today, Ladies if you have NARS gina layer it over it looks AMAZING
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Optimistic orange does not swatch as Orange as it is in the pan, its is more of a pink-orange -coral. Is anyone else finding the same issue?

I'm NW45 for reference. I can't wait to try it under Taj Mahal.


----------



## Kenna23 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have to start get me some more mac stuff i do not know why i am waiting i swear i am going to get at least 4 items from these collections this weekend. that ladies for your advice.


----------



## misha5150 (Jan 30, 2010)

I freakin LOVE Optimistic Orange and Florida!! I use the 187 to stipple it on to build the color and smooth it out and it looks soooo beautiful....I do have the 131 so I will try that brush with the blushes too....the cremeblend blushes just give you a wonderful glow from within....super gorgeous!!


----------



## L281173 (Jan 31, 2010)

Lush & Bright and Preppy Lipgelees  were the only things I purchased from Mac In Lillyand.  I have not purchased anything from AR and AS because they were too plain for me.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Can you post your swatches on the relevant threads please? Lillyland is only avail online here and there are no WOC swatches to be seen.


----------



## Kaycee37 (Feb 4, 2010)

I love the beauty powder! the yellow and orange mixture look great as a highlighter. I use the colors seperately..
Love it..now i will try the creme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




blush


----------



## GucciGirl (Feb 4, 2010)

I definately think that Optimistic Orange and Florida are must haves for us brownskinned beautieS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are such natural flushes of color. I threw on Optimistic Orange today with mascara,powder and clear gloss and I looked sooo polished and fresh faced. I absolutely love the texture. Even though they are creme they dry down to a matte pretty flush. Cant say enough about these.


----------



## j4lyphe (Feb 5, 2010)

I got Joie-de-vivre and my MAC counter ordered Optimistic Orange for me so I should have it soon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 JDV is really pretty on its own but even more gorgeous with NARS Amour blush over it, I cant wait to get OO to try with NARS Taj Majal, Gina or Gilda...hell I'll try all my blushes over them LOL (These r my first creme blushes EVER since I have oily skin I was scared of them, but like others said they really do go on more like a gel and give a really natural flush)
I apply mine with my 187 brush, hth


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 5, 2010)

^I agree, the Cremeblend blushes are so amazing! I thought I had too many blushes and wasn't going to order them but I'm so glad that I did. They look beautiful on thier own and layered under other blushes. There are endless combination's you can try. I really hope that Mac will release more in future. Imagine a berry coloured one!


----------



## Missjailor (Feb 8, 2010)

I was very enthousiastic about the "All" collection.. I even passed the Warm & Cosy one for it.
Finally, when I went to the counter, I just grabbed ONE thing...
5N Lipstick... Gaaaawjus (think about buying a new one. I found my perfect everyday lipstick)

I was not at all impressed by the other things. I really wanted to get All's good but I just found it... common!
Empowered was also on my list but the swatch convinced me to let it down
For Showstopper, I already have brun, so no need..
Banshee was on my list but definitively too frosty for me


----------



## DaniCakes (Feb 8, 2010)

I wish I could return the Pearlmatte eyeshadow. It's okay over the right base, but I could've totally passed on it. I'll figure out what to do with it. I couldn't use Siss lipstick at first and now since I've found the right pencil, it's my fav nude. I mean absolute fave!!!


----------



## vintageroses (Feb 9, 2010)

yays 1st post here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ahhhhhhhhh i'm so excited! (i'm from Australia) & the collection only came out here on monday! (so late i know!) but it's summer for us so the lillyland collection really does suit our season!  yays

i was a tad disappointed with all ages.. collection! i thought it would be huge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyways i got the N5 lippy & the beauty blush powder (my 1st ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) in All's good & they are gorgeous!!!!

I ordered lillyland online (because it's an online exclusive in aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & i ordered, Joie-de-vivre & Optimistic Orange for the creme blushes & 2 lip gelee (Lush bright & Shift to pink!) i loveeee lip gelee! yays cant wait for my stuff to comee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh btw i'm an NW35 (winter) & NW42/45 (Summer) I burn so fast its not funny!


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 9, 2010)

I've ordered Joie-de-vivre, Optimistic Orange, Florida and Coconut Ice. Still, peeved at it being an online exclusive here in the UK - stupid decision.

Went to see "All Races" today and bought nothing. I _did_ manage to get Hypnotizing e/s from Love Lace, which I skipped first time round - result.


----------



## misha5150 (Feb 10, 2010)

all of the lipgelee's are restocked on the US MAC website!!!!  Resort Life, come to mama!!!!!


----------



## vintageroses (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I've ordered Joie-de-vivre, Optimistic Orange, Florida and Coconut Ice. Still, peeved at it being an online exclusive here in the UK - stupid decision.

Went to see "All Races" today and bought nothing. I did manage to get Hypnotizing e/s from Love Lace, which I skipped first time round - result._

 
I totally hate online exclusive! It's the same in Australia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & i'm still waiting for mine to be shipped to me!!! cant wait! & yes all races... is quite disappointing


----------



## nunu (Feb 10, 2010)

Lillyland: I originally just wanted two lipgelees and JOD creme bleand. JOD was sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that put me off buying the lipgelees.

All ages: I got naked frost and liquer, i like both of these lipglasses. 

Reading this thread makes me want to order Optimistic orange and florida!


----------



## DaniCakes (Feb 10, 2010)

I absolutely looooooovvvvvve Optimistic Orange! It's so beautiful on WOC skin. I have a very pink blush by MAC, but I can't remember the name of it. It's not a cremeblend. Which pink blush is better from the Lillyland collection?


----------



## Desigirl (Feb 12, 2010)

All the cremeblushes, apart from Flordia are out of stock on the UK site. I hate online exclusives! Do they normally restock?


----------



## macgirl3121 (Feb 12, 2010)

I ordered all the cremeblend blushes except SOSE cause it was out of stock. I have to go to UPS to get my stuff today. Getting any deliveries here in Baltimore has been next to impossible all week. The one day they tried to deliver they attempted to the wrong address. Thank goodness the people were on vacation. I'm going to UPS to get my stuff today!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 13, 2010)

nc50 - nw45 for reference .
all's good blush is a must ! i tried it at the store today, bought it & reapplied at work , it is the bomb . it just adds the perfect lil somethin' somethin' you could have been missing , for real ! spirit & soul lipglass is pretty too; these are the only 2 things i got form this collection...until now .


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_nc50 - nw45 for reference .
all's good blush is a must ! i tried it at the store today, bought it & reapplied at work , it is the bomb . it just adds the perfect lil somethin' somethin' you could have been missing , for real !_

 
I totally disagree, but am glad you've found something new to love. I'm NC50 and it doesn't even show up on me. It's very similar to Harmony blush which is another blush which does nothing to compliment me - hence why I sold it last week.


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Feb 16, 2010)

Faves from these:

Liqueur lipglass
Naked Frost (!!!!!!)
Pearlmatte Face Powder- This surprised me! I thought it was gonna look a hot, ashy mess, but it's actually gorgeous.  Glad I got this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Not so much:
Lip Gelees- too much chunky glitter!!! I really want to like these...I will try layering my Resort Life on top of some lipsticks and see what I get
The All Ages brown shadows- I don't understand why they did more browns when they just did browns with Warm & Cozy, not to mention the others in the basic business line


----------

